# Disney confirms plans for grand floridian to magic kingdom walkway



## TravelTime (Aug 1, 2019)

This is great news and will make VGF points even more valuable. The Mouse never ceases to surprise me. I am excited!

https://dvcinfo.com/forum/threads/d...and-floridian-to-magic-kingdom-walkway.15152/

How these walking distances compare to others throughout Walt Disney World:

Magic Kingdom to Grand Floridian Lobby: .70 miles
Magic Kingdom to Grand Floridian villas lobby: .83 miles
Magic Kingdom to Polynesian Tokelau: 1.15 miles
Magic Kingdom to Polynesian Moorea: 1.44 miles
Magic Kingdom to Bay Lake Tower lobby: .45 miles
BoardWalk lobby to Epcot International Gateway: .38 miles
BoardWalk lobby to Disney's Hollywood Studios: .75 miles
Epcot to Disney's Hollywood Studios: 1.13 miles
With a *Magic Kingdom*-to-Grand Floridian distance comparable to the popular trek from Disney's BoardWalk Villas to *Disney's Hollywood Studios*, many guests will find the route managable. Any foot traffic should help alleviate stress on the monorail and boat systems which currently service the Grand Floridian.


----------



## Firepath (Aug 1, 2019)

When we were there last week, it looked like it was already under construction.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Aug 1, 2019)

Yes, after years of reading "there's no way they could build a walkway, that canal has to be kept open for the Electric Water Pageant and other watercraft," now they announce a swing bridge, which makes excellent sense.  Given that the monorail is overcrowded at peak times as well as unreliable (frequent breakdowns of an aging system), allowing people to walk will help a lot with transportation.  I'm sure there will be people walking from the TTC instead of taking either monorail or ferry.


----------



## DazedandConfused (Aug 1, 2019)

This is a great idea, BUT will probably be vastly underutilized as tourists are happy to spend 12 hours walking inside the park, they get real lazy when it comes time to walk to or walk from a park and stand in lines for the monorail and boats.


----------



## chalee94 (Aug 2, 2019)

DazedandConfused said:


> This is a great idea, BUT will probably be vastly underutilized as tourists are happy to spend 12 hours walking inside the park, they get real lazy when it comes time to walk to or walk from a park and stand in lines for the monorail and boats.



I agree - I enjoy using the walkway from Boardwalk to Disney Studios but it's always fairly lightly traveled. If GF to MK is a similar distance, I doubt that walkway sees much more use (and certainly very very rarely from the Poly or TTC).


----------



## TravelTime (Aug 2, 2019)

chalee94 said:


> I agree - I enjoy using the walkway from Boardwalk to Disney Studios but it's always fairly lightly traveled. If GF to MK is a similar distance, I doubt that walkway sees much more use (and certainly very very rarely from the Poly or TTC).



Maybe this is just a marketing thing. If Disney can promote more walkable resorts, it raises the perceived value of the resorts even if few people use it.


----------



## Hemlock65 (Jan 15, 2020)

Updated photos 








						PHOTOS: Latest Construction Update on Grand Floridian Bridge and Walkway to the Magic Kingdom (1/14/20) - WDW News Today
					

We take a look at the latest update to the walkway and bridge between the Grand Floridian and the Magic Kingdom.




					wdwnt.com


----------



## AnnaS (Jan 17, 2020)

We would walk it - morning or night when it's cool and not raining.  We walk from BCV or BWV to HS many times.  We also walk from OKW to SSR and SSR to OKW.  We do enjoy walking but it's just hubby and I and enjoy the walk weather permitting.

But, as stated above - foot traffic is very light.  Definitely can be a good selling/marketing point.


----------

